# Ryan Lozier, PSC... Killed by I.E.D. Astan



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 11, 2010)

Two days before Mother’s Day, Viki Lozier was notified that her oldest son, Ryan Lozier, 30, a 1998 Middletown, Oh. High School graduate, was killed by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan while working for Global Security Solutions, a private security company.
Viki Lozier said her son served eight years in the Army Ranger Battalion in Afghanistan and Iraq. He worked for a year in the private sector, then joined the security company. 
Ryan Lozier, who was divorced, was set to marry Gwen Clymo, 23, in June, his mother said. He has a daughter, Izabella, who is 8 months old.
His father, Phillip, lives in Indiana.
Lozier’s body was flown from Afghanistan to Dover, Del., his brother said. His body will return to Middletown, Oh. this week, then be buried at Woodside Cemetery, the family said. Funeral arrangements are pending.

“Last night, watching the American Flag draped across you, dancing in the wind as our Chinook cut through the cool crisp night across southern Afghanistan on our final flight together... a tear rolled down my face as I thought of your Facebook profile and its quote, "Lifes goal should not be to show up at your final resting spot in a well rested, well preserved body ready to pass on.... But rather sliding in side ways tired, beaten down, yelling holy shit what a ride...late for your own passing!"
-You achieved your goal, Brother.
-One of us will be next to you all the way home.
RIP. You will never be forgotten.”----- A close brother O-Pos.

For those of you who don't know, Ryan served in 1/75 Ranger Bn and RTB when in the military. He was soon to come home from PSC work and rejoin the Army with hopes to go to SF selection right away.
Rest easy Brother. RLTW!


----------



## Chopstick (May 11, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## 7point62 (May 11, 2010)

This IED bullshit is getting fucking out of hand. RIP and Salute, Ryan, and I hope and pray your death is avenged with interest.


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## FNULNU (May 11, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Muppet (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## Frank S. (May 11, 2010)

Rest in peace, and condolences to family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## SexyBeast (May 11, 2010)

7point62 said:


> This IED bullshit is getting fucking out of hand. RIP and Salute, Ryan, and I hope and pray your death is avenged with interest.


 
Yeah seriously WTF. The IED shit is seriously getting out of control.

RIP Warrior. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gypsy (May 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 11, 2010)

RIP Brother..... We'll meet in Valhalla.......

You can stand at ease now.


----------



## metalmom (May 11, 2010)

Rest easy. Condolences to loved ones!


----------



## rlowery60 (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P Ranger


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2010)

My first thought was 'what a waste', but he gave for a noble cause greater than us all, freedom.

Thank you, I mean that sincerely.

RIP and condolences to your loved ones.

Pardus.


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## tova (May 12, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 12, 2010)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## SF4ever (May 14, 2010)

Was near this tragic event when it occurred.... a little know fact of how many warriors are supporting the COIN effort working for PSCs. My God bless his family and friends. I pray that he receives a warm, welcome to the warrior patrol base in the sky......  

As for IEDs getting out of hand? it is not the device - it is the Network that must be disassembled that is building and emplacing them - something our brothers are working hard at each and every night!


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 14, 2010)

Rest easy....


----------



## jtprgr375 (May 15, 2010)

RIP Brother, condolences to family and friends


----------



## Voodoo (May 15, 2010)

Rest in Peace Brother.


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2010)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Rapid (May 17, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Typhoon (May 17, 2010)

RIP. Thoughts and prayers out to those with whom Ryan Lozier served, and to all of his family and friends back at home...


----------



## donnie (May 17, 2010)

RIP Ranger Buddy! It was an honor to serve along side you!


----------



## cbiwv (Jun 9, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## firstpig151 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here I am a fucking newbie to this site but yet old enough to be Pre-Regiment and my tab just went over the 30 year mark reading Ryan's obituary.  I went to high school with Ryan's uncle who was my best friend and his older brother Phil, Ryan's dad.  Phil was a great big bro.  On the weekends when we were under age, he'd buy the beer for us and then made sure our punk asses made it home safe.  Years go by and I'm in Batt and every time I come home on block leave Phil wants me to talk to Ryan about serving the country telling me he wants to be a Ranger.  So I give him the usual spiel "look you little punk ass bitch if you want to serve in My Regiment you better fucking want it".   It obvious to you that knew him that he did want it and exceled at being the consummate Ranger.
When I got the phone call that he'd been killed, in a fucked up way I had that survivor guilt because I had a influence in the life path he had chosen.  It's one thing when we bury a fallen comrade and hand the parents/wife the flag and for the most part drink beer on Memorial Day in their honor.  I see Ryan's father a couple times a year and have to console him and try to explain how sometimes you're the bug and sometimes you're the windshield.
Sorry that this is more for my soul relief 4+ years after the fact and don't even know if anyone will read this.  But by the grace of God I do feel better.

Mission, Men, Me
If you don't live it, you're wrong.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 3, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 3, 2014)

RIP.


----------

